

Cooperation: Where we part ways with our ape cousins (2013) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/1/what-makes-you-so-special/cooperation-is-what-makes-us-human?utm_source=tss&utm_medium=desktop&utm_campaign=linkfrom

======
zoba
I do think that acting towards group goals is important for humans, but, I
don't buy that it is exclusive to humans.

One example that comes to mind is the bubble net feeding practice of humpback
whales. In this process there is division of labor: some blow bubbles, some
herd the deep fish. Then, after the fish are corralled, the whales take turns
eating the fish.

I had a hard time understanding what the author meant by (what I understood
as) 'group goals' versus 'group goals where the group acts as a unit'. They
seem the same to me, and the bubble net fishing practice seems to show that
cooperation extends beyond humans.

